# Banken zögern noch beim neuen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (5 November 2010)

Laut einer ersten Liste der zertifizierten Anbieter, die die im neuen Personalausweis hinterlegte elektronische ID abfragen dürfen, ist vor allem die Versicherungsbranche interessiert. Das Bankgewerbe hält sich dagegen noch zurück.

Weiterlesen...


----------

